# Unpopular truth: tips don’t matter



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

On the offer screen

a $7 base pay and $2 tip

offer pays the same as a

$2 base pay and $7 tip offer

we all know all 3 major apps (GH DD UE) add money to the base pay if there is no tip or the tip is too low

just focus on if the job is worth it.

shoot for $1-$2+ per mile

all apps try to combine non tippers onto a double order with a decent tipper

they will get cold food usually regardless
Some will get used to it and not care
Others will change tune or stop using the apps


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Platforms ain’t stupid, they never add money into no-tip orders, they just combine the no tip order and big tip order together when they are same direction. For instance like $13/6miles order is decent right? Most of time it’s $3.75+$9.25 2 orders.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Platforms ain’t stupid, they never add money into no-tip orders, they just combine the no tip order and big tip order together when they are same direction. For instance like $13/6miles order is decent right? Most of time it’s $3.75+$9.25 2 orders.


to an extent they do this. But if they have too many no or low tip orders something has to give. They start adding to the base pay

when it’s really busy they do add a lot

I had a few on Christmas which were all base pay and much more than $2 or $3

I was getting $10 $15 even $20 McDonald’s orders earlier on that day. No way these people were tipping $8 or more for McDonald’s


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Tips don't matter anymore because the offers are the same on all 3 now in my market, $5-$11 under 3 miles in heavy city traffic but that's pretty much all you should expect. Uber went into a heavy advertising campaign last year "we know you multi-app and don't care" since then I just pick up orders on Uber when I get around to it (within reason). GH advertised heavily "we've lowered delivery fees & credit if late. DD did nothing but continue a recommended tip of $2-$4 to every customer. Uber still throws out $2 offers but it's usually something that was dropped from a stack or they haven't found a way to stack that order yet.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

I never tip in app, and when I get served cold food from UE, I report it, and get a full refund. More people should try this.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

xlr8ed said:


> I never tip in app, and when I get served cold food from UE, I report it, and get a full refund. More people should try this.


You’re funny. I’m still not picking up your order. I don’t care if you get free food - that’s between you and Uber. I see a suspicious pick up/delivery estimate - I’m dropping you from the stack. I have great ratings, I can drop orders with zero issues.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

xlr8ed said:


> I never tip in app, and when I get served cold food from UE, I report it, and get a full refund. More people should try this.


You saying you tip cash then?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

xlr8ed said:


> I never tip in app, and when I get served cold food from UE, I report it, and get a full refund. More people should try this.


So you are basically saying you ALWAYS get cold food 👍

You’re a good example of what I’m talking about

You don’t tip, you shouldn’t expect warm or even lukewarm food

Your order will get passed around to dozens of drivers like a cheap hooker until one finally bites and takes it


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

xlr8ed said:


> I never tip in app, and when I get served cold food from UE, I report it, and get a full refund. More people should try this.


On non tipping orders I hold the bag out the window of my car the entire ride ensuring the food gets a nice deep chill. In the summer I keep a portable refrigerator in my trunk for non-tipping orders.

I used to be really good at hacky sack when I was in community college so I use my foot skills to kick the food into the non tippers bushes when I get there.

If its an apartment i usually either toss the order in a dumpster or give it to a homeless person because there are usually plenty of homeless people hanging out around apartments where non tippers usually live.

I do this becuse by and large, drivers are mean😁


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> On the offer screen
> 
> a $7 base pay and $2 tip
> 
> ...


I guess because i do this part time I have the luxury of hunting for big tip orders based on the resturant and number of items (DD) for part of the night and then subscribing to this later on once the likleyhood of someone ordering a big diner subsides.

Most nights it works out but some nights it doesnt and I go home virtually empty handed and chalk it up as a loss


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> On non tipping orders I hold the bag out the window of my car the entire ride ensuring the food gets a nice deep chill. In the summer I keep a portable refrigerator in my trunk for non-tipping orders.


Do you also keep a microwave in there for non tipping ice cream orders?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Do you also keep a microwave in there for non tipping ice cream orders?


No but that's a fantastic idea! Thank you!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Do you also keep a microwave in there for non tipping ice cream orders?


Ummm.. Maybe laxative sprinkles? 

Saltpeter on the fries?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> shoot for $1-$2+ per mile


$1 per mile is mediocre at best for hauling pax. For doing food delivery it's woefully inadequate for most markets.

Mile for mile, deliveries take much longer to complete than rideshare trips, which means that deliveries require a much higher mileage rate than rideshare in order to be profitable.

Unless I'm desperate for a delivery to reach a decent Quest bonus (it's been ages since I've received one of those), I would never ever accept an offer that paid $1 per mile. In my market $1 per mile would pay the driver less than minimum wage.

I don't accept many $2 per mile offers because given the traffic and other delays they're not profitable.

Unless you drive in a rare market that has no traffic, no red lights, no parking issues, no waits at restaurants, and fast, easy peasy drop-offs, using dollars per mile as a primary criteria is a mistake.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> You saying you tip cash then?


“Saying” and “tipping” are two separate things. I’m shocked I’ve yet torecieve a cash tip but tobe fair, that may be because I don’t take cheap pings. I have a very poor opinion of humans, so money on the table, then I move


reg barclay said:


> Do you also keep a microwave in there for non tipping ice cream orders?


i have a real fridge/freezer in my car and a pizza bag that plugs in and heats whatever is inside.

But those are for my own convenience, and - yes - I will hook ‘em up for good tippers (I once delivered ice cream in the summer and it was a nice ping, so the freezer just did it - customer met at the curb and was impressed enough to add $$$).

That said, I’d never do anything to anyone’s food.

I will - and do - send spells of diarhea and other fun stuff to low tippers. I have a little song I sing. It’s in a different language so sounds very mysterious and magical. But it basically says “you cheap mo fo, I hope you spend 3 days on the toilet upon finishing your meal” and stuff like that. It usually rhymes, too. I’m a wordsmith

What can I say? I’m gifted.

But aside from that, I treat them as I do any other order. I do my best.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> In the summer I keep a portable refrigerator in my trunk for non-tipping orders.



But you can only use it when it’s not filled with cans of Schmidt’s!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> But you can only use it when it’s not filled with cans of Schmidt’s!


Im having deja vu so we've probably had this convo before but my grandfather worked for Schmidts. It was a staple in my household growing up.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I don’t worry about how much the tip is. If I get a request for $10 and it’s only a 2 mile trip I take it.
I’m pretty sure UE adds money to orders that sit around for a long time and no drivers accept them.
I’ve gone into the earnings details and seen orders that were requested by the customer 45 minutes before I even received it. The detail shows base pay $2, no tip and then a $8 supplement.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Any info we can obtain about our deliveries has the potential to be important, and knowing who the good tippers and the bad tippers are can be important, especially given the fact these companies like to hide the bad tippers by bundling them with good tippers as part of double orders.


Bad tippers are more likely to be problematic (entitled, demanding, tip baiting, falsely accusing drivers, bad ratings, etc.) than good tippers.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

xlr8ed said:


> I never tip in app, and when I get served cold food from UE, I report it, and get a full refund. More people should try this.


If it’s costing me more to bring you your food than I am getting paid, then I do not take the order. You do not tip in app and in person. You are not that kind of person that would tip in person. 

I have on occasion been tipped generously in person. But those people who do so are generally friendly people who also tipped in the app and were very pleased with my service.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

xlr8ed said:


> I never tip in app, and when I get served cold food from UE, I report it, and get a full refund. More people should try this.


The system is set up,many tips w tips the driver makes less than min. Its too risky to take the low tips n hope to be tipped later. I understand why ppl want to wait.

I did a $2 delivery that's was 5 blocks away,the guy actually tipped me $5 in cash. I did small delivery other times and got no tip.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

jjminor82 said:


> If it’s costing me more to bring you your food than I am getting paid, then I do not take the order. You do not tip in app and in person. You are not that kind of person that would tip in person.
> 
> I have on occasion been tipped generously in person. But those people who do so are generally friendly people who also tipped in the app and were very pleased with my service.



I would actually just prefer to toss the guy a $5 or $10 if it's a.big order. The way the app is set up ,I know got tip ahead of time.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> I don’t worry about how much the tip is. If I get a request for $10 and it’s only a 2 mile trip I take it.
> I’m pretty sure UE adds money to orders that sit around for a long time and no drivers accept them.
> I’ve gone into the earnings details and seen orders that were requested by the customer 45 minutes before I even received it. The detail shows base pay $2, no tip and then a $8 supplement.


If the offer is $10 n close who cares about the tip I agree. If it's $2 plus $8 tip,on Uber eats always a chance the guy can take the tip back. Than it's a crappy offer. It doesn't happen much .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

WooHooo! Got my second lifetime cash tip!!! Was a DD for $6.25 going 1 mile, and the guy was so impressed with my trunk system he went back to the office and gave me $4 cash. Awwww.

Feels really good. Not even so much because it ended up being a $10 trip, but because someone appreciated my really thoughtful and efficient setup.


----------

